# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  1º Aquario Marinho

## VitorAndrade

Tenho Um Aquario Boyu Tl 450.

Dimensoes: 40x48x46 Cm
Capacidade: 58 Litros
Lampadas: 2 Boyu 18w Com Dupla Ventoinha Acoplada + 2 Leds Noturno
Bomba: Boyu 720l/h
Bomba De Circulacao: Boyu 900l/h
Skimmer
Sistema De Luz Uv 6w
Sistema Biologico De Filtro Interno, Com Bomba De Agua, Filtro De Esponja, Filtro De Elemento, Bio Balls, Carvao Ativado E Ceramica  Biologica.
Tudo Atras Do Aquario.

Faz 4 Meses Com O Aquario.

7 Kg De Rochas Vivas
4 Peixes Palhacos Pequenos
1 Cavalo Marinho
1 Green Star Polipos
2 Trumpet
1 Sun Coral
1 Xenia Pulsing
1 Xenia Giant
1 Leather Lettuce
1 Fine Grape (frogspawn Green)

Os Parametros Do Aquario Estao Certos.

Bom !!! Gostaria Muito De Algumas Dicas, Sugestoes, E Muita Ajuda...
Se Preciso Colocar Mais Alguma Bomba Ou Filtro Etc...
O Unico Problema, Que Estao Aparecendo Um Pouco De Alga No Vidro E No Substrato Que Acumulam Bolhas, Essas Algas Eu Retiro Uma Vez Por Semana. Tem Algo Que Posso Fazer Para Nao Aparecer Mais????

Obrigado!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boa Tarde,

Essa alga deve ser cianobctérias que com a fotossíntese acumulam bolhas de O2. Se só tens essa alga a crescer acredito que possa ser devido à circulação deficiente que tens no aquário. Coloca mais uma bomba bem forte para que a água circule melhor.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## LuisNobre

Fotos Fotos Fotos!!!!   queremos ver fotos desse nano...lololol...manda ai fotos que ha belos nanos por ai!! :SbOk:

----------


## VitorAndrade

NUNO SILVA,

Boa tarde !!!!

Vou tentar outra bomba, depois te aviso.

obrigado.

----------


## VitorAndrade

Não sou muito bom em tirar fotos, mas vou tentar!!!!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Tenho Um Aquario Boyu Tl 450.
> 
> Dimensoes: 40x48x46 Cm
> Capacidade: 58 Litros
> Lampadas: 2 Boyu 18w Com Dupla Ventoinha Acoplada + 2 Leds Noturno
> Bomba: Boyu 720l/h
> Bomba De Circulacao: Boyu 900l/h
> Skimmer
> Sistema De Luz Uv 6w
> ...


Viva,

Pelas minhas contas a dimensão do aquario traduz-se num volume de 88 litros e não 58 litros, certo ?

A circulação parece-me fraca.

A lluminação seguramente que é fraca (tens menos de 0,5W por litro).

Esse fitro  :yb668:   Toca a mandar tudo embora com excepção do carvão.

Finalmente (não leves a mal mas e verdade):

 - Parece-me excesso de carga biologica para esse volume

 - Nem sei como vais manter os LPS com essa luz

 - Tens luz UV ? Montada como ?

Qual e o skimmer ?

----------


## VitorAndrade

> Viva,
> 
> Pelas minhas contas a dimensão do aquario traduz-se num volume de 88 litros e não 58 litros, certo ?
> 
> A circulação parece-me fraca.
> 
> A lluminação seguramente que é fraca (tens menos de 0,5W por litro).
> 
> Esse fitro   Toca a mandar tudo embora com excepção do carvão.
> ...


REALMENTE O AQUARIO É DE 58 LITROS :SbOk3:  , preciso verificar as dimensoes novamente. 

O aquario é marca Boyu, inclusive as bombas, uv, skimmer sao acoplados atras do aquario... vou tirar uma foto pra vc entender melhor, é tudo dentro do aquario na parte traseira. O fornecedor do aquario me garantiu que a luz 18w  boyu é como se fosse de 36w, no caso sao 2 lampadas de 36w.
Vou tirar uma foto dos corais!!!!!!!!!

Agradeço a informação.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Vitor   :Olá:  

Bem primeiro parabéns por iniciartes no marinho.

Em questão deste teu aquário, ele foi projetado para uso em água doce, há da mesma marca um outro que é para o uso do marinho, tem um skimmer próprio para ele.

Realmente como já dissestes o Amigo Gonçalo, exceção feita ao carvão, o resto retira do sump, pois irá apenas aumentar a taxa de amonia e fosfato, o peimeiro matará teus habitantes, o seggundo irá provar um crescimento desemfreado de algas ciano.

Para manter lps esta iluminação original é muito fraca. 

Porém, há possibilidades de tu adapatar um skimmer nele e também uma iluminação, poderá ser feita DIY ou comprar as de marcas, ao menos aqui no Brasil temos esta possibilidade.

A circulação deverá, como o Amigo já dissestes ser aumentada, tu deverás colocar um outra bomba creio que uma por volta dos 900 l/h, pois se não estou enganado a bomba original é de 650l/h; poderá ser uma max-jet.

Tira algumas fotos e as publica aqui, assim outros amigos també poderão lhe ajudar.

Abraços

Ricardo Braga Lou

----------


## VitorAndrade

Ricardo muito obrigado, a ajuda de vcs é muito importante :yb677:  , agradeço a todos.

Esse é para uso do marinho mesmo, vem com tudo, nao foi adaptado.
Vou mandar as fotos !!!!!!!!!!!

abraços.

----------


## VitorAndrade

Segue As Fotos.
Desculpe Das Fotos, Eu Nao Sou Um Bom Fotografo.

----------


## VitorAndrade

Preciso de muitas idéias... se precisar mudar alguma coisa etc....

----------


## LuisNobre

parece estar bem!!!!! tira td o k prenda a materia organicado!

essa euphilia esta bonita!

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá Vitor  :Olá:  

Bem retiro o que eu disse sobre o modelo do aquário, pensei que fosse o modelo para água doce.

Como já dissemos é importante você retirar todas estas tralhas ensacadas que vem com o aquário, exceto o carvão. Quanto a este último, você deverá trocá-lo a cada mês.

Sobre o uso de carvão ativado, há muitas posições a respeito, uns dizem que não se deve usá-lo continuamente, outros dizem que é bom usá-lo por 15 dias apenas e há os que dizem que somente deve-se usá-lo quando perceber que a água está amarelada, após ela voltar a ser cristalina retira-se o mesmo. Neste caso -o do uso do carvão ativado- pesquise mais e veja sua real necessidade.

Voltando a melhorias no aquário, estes aquários boyo têm uma passagem de água para o sump (overflow) através de uma especie de "pente", esta passagem se torna insuficiente, visto que a altura dela é menor que a do nível da água, pois,eu penso que fica mais bonito manter o nível de água junto com o acabamento da tampa (borda externa).

Mas para se manter este nível, será criada uma espécie de nata na superfície da água, isto lhe ocasionará o impedimento de trocas gasosas; porém, há uma forma de se resolver isto, pra tanto você precisará de: uma caixa de fita k-7 e uma anilha de nylon, bem como uma furadeira, lima ou micro-retífica, para fazer os cortes.

Este projeto irá lhe dar a oportunidade de regular a vazão da água para o sump, adquando sua altura; a água passará pelos sulcos feitos na parte superior da caixa de fita  k-7.

Segue as fotos do que lhe estou a dizer:





Obs: Estas fotos foi de um peojeto diy do amigo Ricardo Rallo
Espero ter lhe ajudado mais um pouco.

Abraços

Ricardo Braga Lou

PS: Não sei se aí, em Além-mar, ainda há possibilidade de se achar fitas k-7.

----------


## VitorAndrade

Muito Obrigado, Vou Tentar E Te Retorno.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá Vitor

Outro ponto que deverá ter muita atenção, é com a temperatura, estes aquários Boyu têm tendência em elevar a temperatura muito rápida, há alguns projetos DIY em o pessoal instala mais um a ventuinha perto da abertura da tampa. Deverá considerar isto, mesmo em dias frios como estamos agora cá no Brasil.

Há este endereço que o Amigo Marcelo Faustino mostra algumas modificações que ele fez em seu boyu 


Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## VitorAndrade

Ola Ricardo.

Realmente vou ter que modificar muita coisa no meu aqua, a começar pela iluminacao e a circulação de agua, pq  parece que a agua em cima está meio gordurosa.

obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

É, realmente todos que compraram estes tipos de aquários tiveram muito trabalho.

Li uma vez em um anuncio da Boyu que este nome quer dizer grande, mas creio que deveria ser "muito mais caro que você imagina"  :yb624:   :yb624:  

É bonito tanto este como outras marcas que já vi, mas todos esbarram nestes mesmos problemas.
Abraços

Ricardo

----------

